# When can I feed my puppy carrots?



## Raihi (Jan 25, 2008)

He is 5 months old ..and on Canidae ALS.. I just switched from Eagle Pack Holloistic.. when I read that I should have been supplementing it with meat ..not enough protein?.. 
Anyway.. he alwayss acts starving .. I feed him 1 heaping cup x 3 daily. .. add to that the treats..here and there..I don't think I should up his amount per day..
He is 43 lbs..which is fine right now.. He can be 40-50 lbs..at 6 months. I used to feed my dog carrots when he got older.. (past away now).. and he loved them.. Is it okay to feed a puppy carrots this young?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I gave all mine baby carrots at 10 weeks. and have kept given them daily


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla has had carrots daily since 12 weeks. she gets 7-8 baby carrots a day & loves them!


----------



## Raihi (Jan 25, 2008)

My sister's golden had one at about 10 weeks and he formed crystals in his urine from them? That is what the vet told her.. So I was worried.. but I will start tonight.. Thanks.


----------

